# Arch & Truss Bar Bicycles, A Catalog Of Information



## bricycle

I know Arch/Truss bars were also made after 1933, but the majority were earlier.
*>*Drop bar (Camel back)~ drops near saddle for ease of mounting. (not what I wish here)
*>*Arch (basically double arch)~ dual curved/bent top tubes
*>*Truss bar~ a straight or dropped upper top tube connected in some means with a lower curved or bent tube.

*Manufacturers / Brands*
Columbia
Davis Sewing Machine - Dayton, Harley
Dayton - Victor
Great Western - Adlake, Crown
Haverford - Black Beauty Pacer
Hendee-Indian
H.P. Snyder - Rollfast
Iver Johnson
Mead
Miami
Rollfast
Schwinn - Excelsior, Henderson, The World
Sears & Roebuck - King
Simmons - Westminster
Victor
Westfield - Cleveland, Crescent, Jewel, Pope, Rambler, Seminole, Tribune

Anyone with comments as to dates made, other manufacturers, of informative nature or images feel free to post, but please no other comments. This will be an informative thread only. Thank you.


----------



## catfish




----------



## Goldenindian

Great western manufacturing had the crown archbar.


----------



## Goldenindian

Davis sewing machine.
Harley, Dayton's....ect


----------



## fordmike65

This is what you're referring to,right Bri? An arch bar frame, not a truss frame. Tho I believe this Westfield built bike is later than '33,correct?


----------



## catfish

fordmike65 said:


> This is what you're referring to,right Bri? An arch bar frame, not a truss frame. Tho I believe this Westfield built bike is later than '33,correct?



This one is a late 30s early 40s style built by Westfield


----------



## gtflyte

Great Western Manufacturing Co 


Mid to late Teens Crown Archbar


----------



## fordmike65

Well, if we're including truss frames, I'll post my Great Western built '16 Adlake project.


----------



## mike j

1918 ish Excelsior Schwinn w/ some liberties.


----------



## cds2323

Snyder also made an arch bar. This is from a 1932 Rollfast catalog.


----------



## dfa242

Here's a Black Beauty offered in the 1919 Haverford Cycle Co. catalog.


----------



## MrColumbia

My 1920 Columbia. This style produced from 1917 to 1932 by Westfield/Columbia. They later made a Ballooner with a different style frame they called an Arch Bar but this is the style we are all talking about here.


----------



## Goldenindian

Here is a hardware store arch bar
Simmons Westminster 810
Unique construction. I haven't seen too many think this. 1918


----------



## Iverider

The infamous Iver Johnson Patent from 1901



USD35391-0 by VW Sightings, on Flickr

and the first Catalog sighting in 1902



IJ_1902_6_7 by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## bricycle

This is getting good, keep 'em coming!!


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Pertaining to different truss styles. The Iver Truss with "I" beam support.  One of 3 different styles . Hopefully you can see that it's actually 2 pieces sandwiched together.





A little tube between the bars, and then the blended tubes


----------



## Iverider

Here's a Photo I found on Zazdatabaz Flickr Page.



Zalbum by Zaz Von Schwinn, on Flickr


----------



## catfish

Krautwaggen said:


> Here's a Photo I found on Zazdatabaz Flickr Page.
> 
> 
> 
> Zalbum by Zaz Von Schwinn, on Flickr




Cool photo!!!


----------



## Goldenindian

That old photo is very interesting. Sears and Roebuck "victor" made by Davis. Found this ad. When new the Victor was offered in a diamond frame. Photo shows a change in design. Very cool. 
Old photos can tell the true story sometimes. (Middle bicycle, not King, victor) the king was the arch bar. Cool that's for sharing.


----------



## bricycle

Krautwaggen said:


> Here's a Photo I found on Zazdatabaz Flickr Page.
> 
> 
> 
> Zalbum by Zaz Von Schwinn, on Flickr



Can someone with a* good zoom feature* get a clear pic of this badge???


----------



## hoofhearted

bricycle said:


> Can someone with a* good zoom feature* get a clear pic of this badge???





*Davis* *VICTOR,* *Bri* *.......

....... p.






 







 

*


----------



## catfish

Cool catalog page! Would like to see a clearer scan.


----------



## gtdohn

Bri, it looks a lot like a Schwinn Liberty badge.....?


----------



## hoofhearted

gtdohn said:


> Bri, it looks a lot like a Schwinn Liberty badge.....?





*It does look like a Schwinn LIBERTY badge ... and more ...

*


----------



## gtdohn

Wow, never saw those before. You're amazing Patrick. Did any others come with a white banner draped across a brass colored background?


----------



## bricycle

I know Arch/Truss bars were also made after 1933, but the majority were earlier.
*>*Drop bar (Camel back)~ drops near saddle for ease of mounting. (not what I wish here)
*>*Arch (basically double arch)~ dual curved/bent top tubes
*>*Truss bar~ a straight or dropped upper top tube connected in some means with a lower curved or bent tube.

*Manufacturers / Brands*
Columbia
Davis Sewing Machine - Dayton, Harley
Dayton - Victor
Great Western - Adlake, Crown
Haverford - Black Beauty Pacer
Hendee-Indian
H.P. Snyder - Rollfast
Iver Johnson
Mead
Miami
Rollfast
Schwinn - Excelsior, Henderson, The World
Sears & Roebuck - King
Simmons - Westminster
Victor
Westfield - Cleveland, Crescent, Jewel, Pope, Rambler, Seminole, Tribune

Anyone with comments as to dates made, other manufacturers, of informative nature or images feel free to post, but please no other comments. This will be an informative thread only. Thank you.


----------



## gtdohn

Henderson and Excelsior too


----------



## hoofhearted

gtdohn said:


> Wow, never saw those before. You're amazing Patrick. Did any others come with a white banner draped across a brass colored background?




*gtdohn ... thank you for those kind words.

The three, similar  badges (above in previous entries) 
are the only ones that share a perimeter-shape .. that
I am aware of.

There may or may-not be a fourth.  

But, one thing is true ... if there is a fourth variation,
you - gtdohn, may be the one to find it !

...... patric*


----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger

I think someone needs to explain the difference between truss, drop bar & arch bar.......


----------



## bricycle

filmonger said:


> I think someone needs to explain the difference between truss, drop bar & arch bar.......




Drop bar (Camel back)~ drops near saddle for ease of mounting.(not what I wish here)
Arch (basically double arch)~ dual curved/bent top tubes
Truss bar~ a straight or dropped upper top tube connected in some means with a lower curved or bent  tube.


----------



## Goldenindian

Found these two pics on the cabe. One was cabe member "Ace" 
Double arch bar model. 
Both very similar . Check it out.


----------



## Goldenindian

Both Arnold schwinn excelsior. Filmonger showed Henderson and schwinn world catalog examples. Most have been a schwinn thing.


----------



## MrColumbia

Several incarnations of Arch Bars in the Westfield Family;

Cleveland, Crescent,  Jewel, Pope, Rambler, Seminole, Tribune.


----------



## mre straightbar

this one count?


----------



## mre straightbar

was mine for a minute
got nabbed in tahoe


----------



## bricycle

mre straightbar said:


> was mine for a minute
> got nabbed in tahoe




Aww man, that was a great bike!


----------



## mre straightbar

yea had plans for it
 had  a bunch of 28" parts to put on it
getting stuff stolen is just as bad as a desperation sale


----------



## chitown

*1918 H.P. Snyder built Arch-bar*


----------



## catfish




----------



## dfa242

This one was available in the 1923 Paul Revere catalog for $12 down and $5 a month.


----------



## fordmike65

catfish said:


> View attachment 290977



Oooohhh...dat's nice


----------



## cds2323

Here's a 1923 Mead arch frame.


----------



## bricycle

see, I'm not the only one that calls "truss bars" "Arch Bars".


----------



## mre straightbar

I do too


----------



## fordmike65

It's all too cornfusing...


----------



## JEAN MARIE

Hi , 

I got recently this bike in Paris , and am busy looking for its make and model  ; so far I've found a couple of dozens of archbar manufacturers across France and US  , but not been able to determine which one is it ; 
probably not an Iver J , nor a Westfield /Pope/Columbia 

if you can read french , you'll find many pictures and info on our forum   here : http://forum.tontonvelo.com/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=25702
any idea ?


----------



## frampton

41 Iver


----------



## cds2323

Not sure who made this bike, looks like an Iver chainring? It's a picture from 1920 of a man named Tony Pizzo who road across the US. Notice he was also chained to the bike?!


----------



## JEAN MARIE

Hello , 

buzy compiling data from the web  , here I'm happy to provide an updated but still uncomplete and unvalidated list of US origin truss bridge bikes ;
 in green the ones for which I have at least a picture and/or documention  ; in black the ones to be confirmed and documented 

indeed , we may find several times the same name , like King or Excelsior  ;  your help is needed to clarify

my final goal is to have a proper  table with fields : Manufacturer name , brand, model N° , date,  city , state


----------



## bricycle

cds2323 said:


> Not sure who made this bike, looks like an Iver chainring? It's a picture from 1920 of a man named Tony Pizzo who road across the US. Notice he was also chained to the bike?!View attachment 291983




Iver!


----------



## bricycle

JEAN MARIE said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got recently this bike in Paris , and am busy looking for its make and model  ; so far I've found a couple of dozens of archbar manufacturers across France and US  , but not been able to determine which one is it ;
> probably not an Iver J , nor a Westfield /Pope/Columbia
> 
> if you can read french , you'll find many pictures and info on our forum   here : http://forum.tontonvelo.com/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=25702
> any idea ?
> 
> View attachment 291590
> 
> View attachment 291591




Wish I could help you.


----------



## Velo-dream

no more further ideas guys..for this truss bike, found in France .....cry....


----------



## Junkhunter

Model 88 Iver Johnson Service Bike.


----------



## Junkhunter

Here's one of those Mead Ranger Archbars all original. Still has the crowned fork and original red single tube tires. Safely tucked away...


----------



## Oldnut




----------



## Oldnut

Excelsior Schwinn 1915


----------



## XBPete

This one I have has trumpet fittings and  a Mead rib fork, chain ring is like the Excelsior. Morrow rear hub. Long darts on seat tube just like the ranger shown above.


----------



## geosbike

here is an odd one , I believe to be 1913 crown badged adlake


----------



## redline1968

Iver


----------



## redline1968

Miami made lost its badge replaced rims..unsure on identity a late teens flying Merkel  possibly?


----------



## Velo-dream

nice one's !


----------



## kunzog




----------



## redline1968

Nice I always wondered what that clap was used for


----------



## mongeese

Is this a bike for this thread?


----------



## hoofhearted

*
No longer mine ..... sold 2017 ....



 



 



Here is a 1914 / 1915 Racycle that was owned by a good friend in NY State .....



 

 

 

 

 



Same owner ... but this time a Hudson ......



 *


----------



## redline1968

redline1968 said:


> Nice I always wondered what that clap was used for



Can’t seem to edit this.... the spelling is wrong. Lol but funny ha.....


----------



## shoe3

I remember a ad around 1914 Patric and I  saw called Ardmore Archbar.     I have ad somewhere? May need a tetanus shot after looking or paper allergic reaction from basement.


----------



## bricycle

hoofhearted said:


> *No longer mine ..... sold 2017 ....
> 
> View attachment 819304
> 
> View attachment 819309
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a 1914 / 1915 Racycle that was owned by a good friend in NY State .....
> 
> View attachment 819312 View attachment 819313 View attachment 819316 View attachment 819317 View attachment 819319
> 
> 
> 
> Same owner ... but this time a Hudson ......
> 
> View attachment 819320 *




is it an optical illusion, or do those have a short wheelbase?


----------



## shoe3

shoe3 said:


> I remember a ad around 1914 Patric and I  saw called Ardmore Archbar.     I have ad somewhere? May need a tetanus shot after looking or paper allergic reaction from basement.








bricycle said:


> is it an optical illusion, or do those have a short wheelbase?


----------



## dnc1

So here's one I bought in France on Saturday.
"Cycles Morot", still researching badge details.
Will post more detail shots in my 'Truss bridge frames' thread.....



 

 

 

Great and very interesting thread; some really nice photos and the breadth of knowledge is the Cabe at it's best!
Chapeau!


----------



## shoe3

dnc1 said:


> So here's one I bought in France on Saturday.
> "Cycles Morot", still researching badge details.
> Will post more detail shots in my 'Truss bridge frames' thread.....
> View attachment 829794 View attachment 829795 View attachment 829796
> 
> Great and very interesting thread; some really nice photos and the breadth of knowledge is the Cabe at it's best!
> Chapeau!



From Phillipines


----------



## dnc1

shoe3 said:


> From PhillipinesView attachment 829832



That's scary Phillip!


----------



## Payneless bikes

Anyone have an idea on what brand this is or year thanks


----------



## shoe3

Payneless bikes said:


> Anyone have an idea on what brand this is or year thanks
> View attachment 836154View attachment 836155View attachment 836156



teens early 20s guessing. mfg. ??screw holes for namebadge.  I know it is NOT a Davis Dayton product. fork crown looks kind of Excellsior.....???


----------



## Payneless bikes

shoe3 said:


> teens early 20s guessing. mfg. ??screw holes for namebadge.  I know it is NOT a Davis Dayton product. fork crown looks kind of Excellsior.....???



I’ll get some pics of the screw holes there right in line with each other


----------



## cyclingday

Apparently, the Iver Johnson Patent for the Truss Frame bicycle, wasn’t worth the paper it was written on.
It seems like everybody and their brothers from around the World, were building Truss Frame bicycles.
They say, imitation is the finest form of flattery, so with that, I say, Thank you, Iver Johnson!
Here is a little before and after of the bike I just finished servicing up.
It’s a 1927 Schwinn, Excelsior.






One of the things that caught my attention while re reading this thread, was that most of the Truss Frame bicycles built did not include a Truss Fork into their designs.
I find that to be odd, since the whole point was to build a sturdy service type of vehicle.
It looks like Schwinn took the concept a bit further by also incorporating the Truss Fork into their design.
I also have a 1916 Arch Bar type, Schwinn Excelsior, and it too has a Truss Fork.



So while not a Schwinn exclusive, it does look like they included this feature at least as early as 1916.
I thought it was interesting, that in the World and Henderson catalog photo’s posted earlier, that they do not show these models with a Truss Fork.
So was that a feature only included on the Excelsior line?
Probably not, but just something I noticed while studying these interesting bikes.


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Over time, patents do expire; there are exceptions and extensions, (but probably not for bicycles). 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a...s-a-catalog-of-information.86643/#post-543924 
An I/J design patent 35,391 was from 1901; and add to that the period of the 'granted' patent (in years), yields when the design may be copied.


----------



## dnc1

Interestingly,  'Labor' of Paris claimed also to have a patent on the truss-bridge frame design, but this is a very grey area and they were extensively copied, my 'Cycles Morot' being one such example.
Here is the most up to date list from forumtontonvelo of French manufacturers of "cadre pont" (bridge frame) designs......




As you can see, my Morot is listed as a "Moro", this is a reflection of how few survivors there are from some of the small scale artisans who were producing these frames.
'Labor' also produced unbranded frames for some of these small producers; and with 'Cycles  Morot' being situated only around 10 miles away across Paris perhaps mine is one such example, as it does have traces of black and red paint underneath the green paint. Black and red being the classic 'Labor' colour scheme. 

The 'Major' brand machines listed above were reputedly built by 'Labor' to tie in with Marshall 'Major' Taylor's appearance/victory at a French race meeting. 

You can view the thread at:



			Forum Tonton Vélo • Afficher le sujet - Liste des marques proposant des cadres renforcés type LABOR
		


Some knowledge of French or a translation app will be required.


----------



## 39zep




----------



## Kato

@coryplayford_2009


----------



## dnc1

One of the French manufacturers mentioned above produced a very interesting variation on the truss-bridge design, combining it with a rear end seemingly inspired by the French military 'Capitaine Gerard' bicycle.....





Has anyone ever seen a survivor of the crazy machine built by 'Montako'?


----------



## 66TigerCat

dnc1 said:


> Interestingly,  'Labor' of Paris claimed also to have a patent on the truss-bridge frame design, but this is a very grey area and they were extensively copied, my 'Cycles Morot' being one such example.
> Here is the most up to date list from forumtontonvelo of French manufacturers of "cadre pont" (bridge frame) designs......
> View attachment 1166708
> 
> As you can see, my Morot is listed as a "Moro", this is a reflection of how few survivors there are from some of the small scale artisans who were producing these frames.
> 'Labor' also produced unbranded frames for some of these small producers; and with 'Cycles  Morot' being situated only around 10 miles away across Paris perhaps mine is one such example, as it does have traces of black and red paint underneath the green paint. Black and red being the classic 'Labor' colour scheme.
> 
> The 'Major' brand machines listed above were reputedly built by 'Labor' to tie in with Marshall 'Major' Taylor's appearance/victory at a French race meeting.
> 
> You can view the thread at:
> 
> 
> 
> Forum Tonton Vélo • Afficher le sujet - Liste des marques proposant des cadres renforcés type LABOR
> 
> 
> 
> Some knowledge of French or a translation app will be required.




Good info dnc1. Taylor rode a Labor in 1908 or 09 when he returned to France.


----------



## dnc1

66TigerCat said:


> Good info dnc1. Taylor rode a Labor in 1908 or 09 when he returned to France.
> View attachment 1167221



Thanks for that info, I didn't realise he was in France that late in time.
I'll see if I can establish when the 'Major' marque went on sale.
I think it must have been post the company takeover by Edmond Gentil (circa 1908/9), shame you can't see the headbadge in that great image of Marshall above. 
The 'Labor' badge changed from the script version of the name to the later version with the image of a train crossing a bridge at the time of the takeover. The first time the later badge appeared was on the cover of the 1909 model year catalogue. 
Gentil was a successful businessman who owned many other marques, including 'Alcyon'


----------



## Robertriley

Here’s one that I haven’t found out the manufacture of.  Please let me know who made it, if you know.


----------



## 66TigerCat

dnc1 said:


> Thanks for that info, I didn't realise he was in France that late in time.
> I'll see if I can establish when the 'Major' marque went on sale.
> I think it must have been post the company takeover by Edmond Gentil (circa 1908/9), shame you can't see the headbadge in that great image of Marshall above.
> The 'Labor' badge changed from the script version of the name to the later version with the image of a train crossing a bridge at the time of the takeover. The first time the later badge appeared was on the cover of the 1909 model year catalogue.
> Gentil was a successful businessman who owned many other marques, including 'Alcyon'




The info regarding Gentil owning Alcyon is interesting. Apparently Taylor also rode for Alcyon. Below is a French advertising poster for Alcyon Bicycles and Dunlop tires. It is similar to the Labor ad. It may be the same image with some changes made. The chainring is different and the truss bar is not visible so the image may have been altered to suit the new ad.


----------



## dnc1

66TigerCat said:


> The info regarding Gentil owning Alcyon is interesting. Apparently Taylor also rode for Alcyon. Below is a French advertising poster for Alcyon Bicycles and Dunlop tires. It is similar to the Labor ad. It may be the same image with some changes made. The chainring is different and the truss bar is not visible so the image may have been altered to suit the new ad.
> View attachment 1167888



Another great image.
I think many of the manufacturers in the list of French producers I posted recently that are listed as being from "Paris, Seine" may have been part of Monsieur Gentil's stable.
I have a list of them all somewhere, perhaps there are further adverts featuring Marshall riding some of these?
I'll try and find the list!


----------



## Archie Sturmer

> Here’s one that I haven’t found out the manufacture of.



The 6-point star does not look like a Schwinn or Henderson because the crank aligns to one of the points, and is not in between.
Two “E” manufacturers come to mind, Excelsior Michigan City and *Emblem* Angola.
A difference between those 2 would be dimensional.  *Emblem* used a 2” offset drive pin and oversized threads for the shaft bearing cones. I believe that the Excelsior MCI parts were/are more interchangeable. 
Another manufacturer or so may have used a similar sprocket, but with a 5-point star. 
Also, I almost forgot, *Emblem* was one of those manufacturers known for using small truss tubes on their frames.


----------



## dnc1

List of marques owned by 'Gentil et Cie', from an article on encycloduvelo.fr:
Alcyon, La Merveilleuse, Paris-Brest cycles, Liberator, Acatene, Marly, Mariland, Metrople, Acatene Metropole, Acatene-Velleda, Manutri, Galibier, Prima and Tenax, Deauville, Standa, Strong, Labor, Armor, Armorique 
There are also others! 'Major' being one of them.
Still looking.


----------



## dnc1

Here's another one from the 'Montako' atelier.....




Image from: encycloduvelo.fr


----------



## dnc1

Here's another "not previously listed" French example that sold on Ebay France last week.
It comes from the famous French manufacturer 'J.B. Louvet'.
All that you see could have been yours for €1,676 euros,  plus shipping etc....





















Advertised as being from the teens/twenties,  but possibly an earlier 'Labor' copy if that "dents sautees" (skiptooth) chain ring is original!


----------



## dnc1

Here's an 'incroyable!' variation on the theme 
I have only ever seen before in this old advertisement from France, crazy!!!!!.....





...however, this actual example was very  recently rediscovered by Camille Cassou of 'Cycles 1900' over in France.....








...it sold pretty rapidly.

Here's a link to more of the images on Camille's excellent website, There's also a 1920's 'Moro' truss-bridge for sale on there too. Yes 'Moro', not 'Morot' like my example!








						CYCLES1900 / Achat&vente de vélos de collection / France
					

Cycles1900 : maison spécialisée dans l'achat et la vente de vélos anciens d'exception.  Cycles des années 1880 à 1950.  Expédition dans le monde entier




					en.cycles1900.com


----------



## locomotion

what is this one?














						two pictures of TOC bikes (Racycle? + unknown) 6"x 9 1/2"  Smith and Holmes photographs, Syracuse, N.Y. | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

two pictures of TOC bikes (Racycle? + unknown) 6"x 9 1/2" Smith and Holmes photographs, Syracuse, N.Y. I don't know if they are originals or copies look to be on top of some linen type material   pictures tell the condition, ask me questions or request for more pics in PM  sold as-is, as seen...




					thecabe.com


----------



## cyclingday

Wow!
That Royal Sabine find is fantastic!
What a beautiful catalog that link is.
Thanks for posting, Darren.


----------



## cyclingday

I finally got this 1917 Schwinn Excelsior rolling again.


----------



## mike j

The Red Wing bicycle company, from what I've been able to gather, was an obscure New England bicycle company that apparently only made arch bar bicycles. Just flip the frame over & you have a girls bike. Apologies to the Westfield aficionados here for the chain guard.


----------



## Handyman

1902 was the first year for the truss frame on the Iver Johnson, although they applied for the patent in 1901. Here is an early, serial #101783, Truss Frame Racer.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## The Spokemaster

That's a LARGE chainring !


----------



## whisper2scream

Junkhunter said:


> Here's one of those Mead Ranger Archbars all original. Still has the crowned fork and original red single tube tires. Safely tucked away...View attachment 407342View attachment 407343View attachment 407344



Still have this bike. Just acquired one myself. Looking to learn more about them.
~Chris


----------

